# Synchroniser Ipod avec plusieurs bibliothèques



## Tralala 123 (3 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir à tous ! 
J'ai une petite question. je viens d'acheter un ipod d'occas et l'ancien propriétaire à laissé sa musique dessus. Je voudrais le synchroniser avec ma bibiothèque itunes sans effacer la musique déjà sur l'ipod. Que dois-je faire pour garder la musique et mettre celle de ma propre bibliothèque?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir,

un iPod = une bibliothèque d'iTunes.
On ne peut pas synchroniser un iPod avec plusieurs bibliothèques tout en gardant la musique dessus 

Par contre, tu peux récupérer la musique de l'iPod vers ton ordinateur via des programmes adéquates !
Tu tournes avec Windows ou Mac OS ?

amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------



## Tralala 123 (4 Janvier 2011)

Avec Windows. 
Mais j'ai vu qu'on pouvait télécharger des logiciels pour synchroniser avec deux bibliothèques, mais comme je m'y connais pas vraiment dans tous ces trucs là, je préfère etre sure ! 
Mais si tu dis qu'on peut récupérer la musique d'un ipod vers un ordi, je suis preneuse !
On fait comment???


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir, 

j'imagine qu'il faut JailBreaké l'iPod pour qu'on puisse le synchroniser avec différents bibliothèques 

Tu peux essayer YamiPod : http://www.yamipod.com/main/modules/home/
Il faudra bien sûr télécharger la version Windows 

Il a souvent été cité sur ce forum, donc on peut supposer qu'il fonctionne bien ! 
Je n'ai jamais eu recours à ce genre de programme, peut être que quelqu'un de mieux renseigné que moi pourra t'en dire d'avantage.

amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------



## 007peyo (14 Janvier 2011)

bonjour, 

je rejoint le fil mais moi je suis sur mac, comment faire pour mettre toute la musique de mon Ipod vers mon nouveau mac ?? Merci


----------



## wath68 (14 Janvier 2011)

007peyo a dit:


> comment faire pour mettre toute la musique de mon Ipod vers mon nouveau mac ?? Merci


Simple : une recherche sur le forum


----------

